# NYC area 38 Catamaran for Fall Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Greetings, I am part of the crew for a catamaran based out of Port Washington/Manhasset Bay area available for charter for day/evening or even longer sailing voyages. Passengers up to 12 people may be on board. If you would like to have your event on Catnap, please send a response to this message board or to [email protected]

Details can then be discussed more directly as to your personal needs and wishes.


----------

